# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Çfarë ka në TV?

## diikush

Ketu mund te shkruani ndonje gje interesante qe do jepet se shejti ne TV ose qe jeni duke pare aktualisht (duke permendur emrin e kanalit televiziv dhe kohen).

----------


## Larsus

Boston Legal, te Merkurave ne ABC 

koha: pas American Idol menjehere  :ngerdheshje: 

Dhe Dr. House ne Fox Chanel

----------


## BOKE

> Boston Legal, te Merkurave ne ABC 
> 
> koha: pas American Idol menjehere 
> 
> Dhe Dr. House ne Fox Chanel


House ishte te henen dhe A. Shore ishte dje.  :i qetë:

----------


## liliella

Boston Legal is like good porn for the mind

----------


## Manulaki

NBC4 - Olimpiada dimerore 2006.
Kaq po kenaqem me olimpiaden kete radhe sa s'ka. 
Ne vecanti me duket se cilesia e patinazhit eshte me e larte se kurre ndonjehere, me perjashtim te cilesise se rrobave. Patinistet duket sikur kane ardhur per ndonje karnavale, po kur i sheh qe kercejne te nderrohet mendja  :perqeshje: 

Tjeter WB11 7-8pm shikoj "Friends" dhe "Everybody loves Raymond" i kam mesuar permendesh episodet e megjithate kam kenaqesi me cdo batute pavaresisht se e kam degjuar me perpara

----------


## shkodrane82

Fox 5 American Idol sonte, Discovery Health 220 cdo nate ka gjana interesante.

----------


## E_LEZETshmja_CH

"Footboll" Shpresoj qe Barcelona fiton

----------


## i_pakapshem

Dje "Frontline" ne PBS kishte bere nje emision per luften ne Irak "The Insurgency".  Hynte ne detaj per dinamiken e levizjes guerile ne Irak kunder Amerikanve.  Shume interesante.

p.s.  Frontline mundohem ta shof cdo here qe transmetohet.

----------


## delisa

Crossing Jordan   A&E i think.. evri najt M-F

----------


## angel_guy

Po shikoja tek Digitalb Th seven Swords . Film pamam me pelqyu histori e nje kohe te kaluar qe tregonte kulturen e lashte Kineze , si dhe artet mariale dhe luftimet me shpate . Ky muhabet sa vajti ora 00:00 pastaj japin ashum filmash me au iu .  LooL

----------


## babybell

stacioni M6(France) : futboll per kupen UEFA: olimpiku i marsejes-bolton. deri tani 2-1. sh ndeshje e forte. Luan Lorik Cana dhe ia keputen gjurin te shkretit.

----------


## diikush

*America's Ballroom Challenge*

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/ballroomchallenge/

E ka dhene keto kohe  stacioni PBS. Ja u sugjeroj ta shikoni. Disa nga vallezimet (ballrom dancees) me te mira qe kam pare ndonjehere...te magjepsin...apapapa   :shkelje syri:

----------


## Tacko_Latifi

Po shikoj channel-x ama sja di titullun filmit... ne Digitalb e kam fjalen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## delisa

cartoons ka...

aisigje te shtyhet.. 

po shof  INSOMNIAC te VH1

----------


## ||xXx||

Hulk tek Italia 1  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## no name

Po shikoj ne Tv-Koha nje film serik shum te mir .... Por emrin sja di  :i ngrysur:  :P

----------


## diikush

> Po shikoj ne Tv-Koha nje film serik shum te mir .... Por emrin sja di  :P


o paemersi/sja, ideja e kesaj teme eshte qe te rekomandoni te tjereve dicka qe ju pelqen juve ne TV....po sja dite emrin filmit apo programit ska kuptim shume them une te komentosh, se behete thjesht chit-chat  :buzeqeshje: 

me te mira

----------


## ChuChu

TV ka vend per DVD-player lol 


dhe PBS -- te tjerat jane garbage: buy one get the next tuesday free  :kryqezohen:

----------


## Leila

Nate per nate, 1:00am-2:00am, jepet tek kanali Sci-Fi "Twilight Zone." Vdes per keto serite bardh-e-zi; eshte versioni im i te degjuarit (shikuarit) nje perralle para se te me zere gjumi. Kur japin moralin dhe konkluzionin e perralles ne fund, shkrihem nga qejfi  :perqeshje:  Apo s'me ze gjumi top fare.

----------


## shkodrane82

Dikush shif Flavor of Love tek Vh1...lol. Do kenaqesh duke qeshe.
Sa idiote jane femrat kajhere...( rradhe se nuk ndodh shpesh..)  :perqeshje:

----------

